# 410 backhoe



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Had a steering line leak, shut it down to fix, started it back up and now it will not move. Full of oil, linkage for shuttle is working. Everything worked good before shut down. Was only shut off for a couple hours. Seems weird. This is an older tractor with no letter designation. Any suggestions, thanks


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Mr. Fred, 

Might be your clutch has gone out. The 410 has a clutch that drives the transmission (and transmission pump). Before splitting the tractor, you might want to pull the transmission cover to determine if clutch is functioning and tranny gears/shaft turning when engine is running?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure, but doesn't the transmission pump supply oil for the hydraulic pump?? All the hyd. work fine


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I suggest to check reverser linkage for failed groove or roll pin. Pay special attention to linkage at shift valve on RH side of clutch housing


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Removed that roll pin to check it, it was fine. Anything inside the shift valve that might have come apart??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

There appears to be several shift valve components that could be the problem.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83634/referrer/navigation/pgId/170967


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

mrfred said:


> Not sure, but doesn't the transmission pump supply oil for the hydraulic pump?? All the hyd. work fine


If the hydraulics work fine, your clutch is OK


----------

